# JCalendar - Kein Datum auswählen



## Nizar1984 (26. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

Ich will in meiner Benutzeroberfläche die Möglichkeit bieten, ein Geburtsdatum auszuwählen. 

Dabei bin ich auf JCalendarCombo gestoßen.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich auch möchte, dass kein Geburtsdatum ausgewählt werden muss(das Feld mit dem Geburtsdatum darf null sein).

Nun hab ich es geschafft, mittels


jcCalendarCombo.setNullAllowed(true);		
jcCalendarCombo.setDate(null);

Der Combo Box als Grundeinstellung ein leeres Feld am Anfang der Liste zu geben.

Jetzt kann der Benutzer aber nicht zu diesem leeren Feld zurück, wenn er beim öffnen des Calendars ein Datum auswählt.

Weiß jemand, wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann?


----------



## Gast (26. Dez 2008)

Evtl einen Button wie 'Eingabern löschen' ?


----------



## Guest (31. Dez 2008)

vielleicht wenn er escape drückt???  oder einfach das feld enablen????


----------



## Gast2 (31. Dez 2008)

Du kannst auch ein TextFeld machen. Und bei doppelklick öffnet sich ein kalender oder mach dir eine eigne Combobox....
Ein JPamel darauf ein Textfeld + z.B. ein kleines KalenderIcon...
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7909&highlight=plaindocument


----------

